# Android internet connectivity



## rrobby2002 (Dec 17, 2011)

Can I use a Linksys W/L G router to connect a non wifi enabled desktop when my only internet source is my LG Revolution?


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

If the phone had a wireless hot spot feature and you had a wireless adapter then you could connect but I do not believe there is a way to plug your computer into the router and reach out to a wireless hotspot.

If the phone is rooted and you had either a custom rom or found some software that allowed you to do a wired tethered then you could connect the phone directly into the computer to access the internet. Have not ever played with any custom roms so I can not provide any instructions on how to do that though.


----------



## Cheryl1968 (Mar 9, 2012)

I found an app called Extended Control it costs 99 cents it has a wireless hotspot that uses the 3g signal and turns it into your own hotspot. I use it to use my ipod and computer when away from home. Its a little slow...


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

In theory if the router can be configured as an access point you could do what your suggesting but I don't think that it will work. It's worth trying, though. Note that the LG revolution has 4G and you can purchase the hotspot capability from your carrier (mine is verizon) for a few bucks a month. In my case I get between 6 and 10mbs wireless or tethered.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*rgsalinger* is right. In theory, configuring the router as an access point may do the trick. I don't see why it wouldn't work, actually.

Edit -- Sorry, old thread.


----------

